# probleme mit filter:DropShadow()



## FolaR (2. November 2002)

hi,
ich bin gerade dabei eine neue site für meinen clan zu erstellen ich will für links und andere hervorgehobene textstellen den filter DropShadow() nutzen. 
ich hab mal ein kleines beispiel fürs einfachere verstehen gemacht:
http://folar.dm-clan.com/designschatten.htm (ich hab den schatteneffekt hier blau hervorgehoben)

das problem ist halt, dass der filter irgendwie die angabe "width" benötigt, da er sonst nicht angezeigt wird. wenn ich nun aber einen längeren text habe, in dem einzele wörter, oder satzteil ehervorgehoben werden sollen, dann kommt es aufgrund des width wertes zu umbrüchen oder lücken. einen einfachen zahlenwert angeben geht aber auch nicht, da es sonst zu umbrüchen innerhalb der <span> abschnitte kommen würde. der wert auto funktioniert auch nicht. 

würde mich sehr über eine hilfe freuen
danke und mfg
folar


----------



## Thimo Grauerholz (3. November 2002)

hi,

die länge stellst du einfach mit den 

Filter: DropShadow(Color=The color of the drop shadow, OffX=How many pixels Horizontally, OffY=How many pixels Vertically, Positive=What gets shadowed, visible or invisible pixels)

beispiel: DropShadow(Color=#0000FF, OffX=2, OffY=2, Positive=1)

viel spass


----------



## FolaR (4. November 2002)

hi, danke für deine antwort.
ich habe jedoch das gefühl, als wenn du mein problem nicht richtig verstandan hast bzw. mein posting nicht richtig gelesen hast. 
man könnte die frage auch anders stellen:
wie kann ich ein paar wörter oder einen satzteil in einem fortlaufenden text mit dem filter DropShadow hervorheben.


----------



## Thimo Grauerholz (4. November 2002)

hm, naja für mich ging es in deiner frage hauptsächlich um den filter und wie man ihn einbindet. (width?!?!? *gg*)


jedenfalls um wieder zurückzukommen.

also um einen satzteil mit dem dropshadow hervorzuheben brauchst du im grunde nur den betreffenden teil in einem kleinen span (oder sonstwas) tag einzubinden:

ich bin ein tutorianer und schreibe hier mal <span style="filterropShadow(Color=#0000FF, OffX=2, OffY=2, Positive=1)">nen text der einfach mal hervorgehoben werden sein</span> tun werden soll.


----------



## FolaR (5. November 2002)

hi ich hab den von dir geposteten code mal an die schon erwähnte beispieldatei aneghängt:
http://folar.dm-clan.com/designschatten.htm

nun weißt du vielleicht wo mein problem liegt 

es ist der fakt, dass der filter in seiner "css-umgebung" das attribut width benötigt, sonst passier da nix ...


----------

